# [ROM]RaZer ROM|JB 3.14.401.3|EQS|NCX|Any UI ur Choice



## razer1224 (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the user's of HOX










Features​


> Android 4.1.1(ARHD Stock ROM)ⁿ
> Deodexed
> RTX scripts
> Sense 4+ UI
> ...


Download Center


> Razer Rom 2.0.0
> 
> ROM:http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390343689089319016
> 
> ...


Humongous Thanks To:


> mike1986. for the 3.14 base
> Lyapota For the modPack
> Neo for the Kernel
> Team420 for the HTC IME MOD
> ...



Screenshot:
Someone Pls take the screenshot
Instructions:
Go to fastboot flash the boot.img give in the ROM
and fastboot erase cache also
Go to CWM
Wipe Data/Cache/Dalvik Cache
Flash the ROM
(1)if it restarts automatically let it boot
(2)if not just follow from sub-topic (2)

(1)(since it doesnt have the launcher and the root
power off the phone
get to the CWM)
(2)(flash the rooting tool
flash the aroma launcher package)
after flashing ur desired launcher and widgets)
restart manually​
Changelog:
RaZer ROM 2.0.0(initial base)

Changelog for the launcher package:
Inital zip
contains
Vire launcher
Touchwiz Addons and launcher 
Xperia Z launcher and widgets


----------



## dragonesdenano (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations mate!!!!
Excelent Rom, i recommend ALL to try this rom!!!


----------

